# Do you drink soda?



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Coca-Cola, Dr. Pepper, Pepsi, etc. are among the most recognizable brands in the world. I doubt you could find anyone who hasn't had at least a sip of one of those sodas without going to a third world country. 
I do like soda, personally, but only in moderation. I used to drink it way, way more than I do now. During my early teens I would drink it with almost every meal if we had it in the house. My favorite was (and is) Dr. Pepper. Nowadays, I drink it far less. It amounts to one, maybe two cans at most in a one month span. Very sugary to me now, and it doesn't take much before it makes me feel nasty inside. Plain old water is where it's at for me now. The magical bubbliness soda had during my adolescent years isn't there anymore. But every so often, after a hard week of midterms or finals, I like to crack open a cold Dr. Pepper and vedge, as a sort of self-reward. 
How about you?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Rarely. Maybe once or twice a year at a picnic or something like that. Sorry to be a total buzzkill (or should I say fizzkill ), but I stay away from soda because it's extremely unhealthy. Bad for the bones and bad for the teeth, whether it's diet or regular soda.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

No black stuff anymore. But you will not be able to pry my Boylan's Creme from my cold, dead hands (or lips).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I never buy it myself. I drink it rarely.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Rarely. Maybe once or twice a year at a picnic or something like that. Sorry to be a total buzzkill (or should I say fizzkill ), but I stay away from soda because it's extremely unhealthy. Bad for the bones and bad for the teeth, whether it's diet or regular soda.


Not only that, but the latest research connects it to diabetes and it doesn't matter if the soda contains sugar or artificial sweetener.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Very rarely, maybe once a year. I don't really like it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, I drink a can at lunch every day. I like Pepsi over Coca-Cola. My favorites are Pennsylvania Dutch Birch Beer and any Black Cherry Wishniak I can put my hands on. Neither of them are available where I live.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I only drink the very occasional root beer, and that in the summer in the form of a root beer float (vanilla ice cream), a majestically delicious drink on a hot afternoon.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Never. I used to as a kid. But now I know better


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't really like it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope. Coffee, tea, milk, buttermilk, orange juice and water are my beverages of choice when it is not time for wine.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I drink the occasional soda, but always in conjunction with something else. Cuba Libres would be hard to mix without cola.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haven't partook of soda in over 30 years.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Very, very rarely. Maybe once in a year (Schweppes Bitter Lemon is the usual choice). I like mineral water lemon flavored, carbon tablets, green and white tea and coffee. That's it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

1 can a day. Thanks for asking. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Antiquarian said:


> I drink the occasional soda, but always in conjunction with something else. Cuba Libres would be hard to mix without cola.


And V&T or G&T without tonic water.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Not only that, but the latest research connects it to diabetes and it doesn't matter if the soda contains sugar or artificial sweetener.


Sugar, yes. Re artificial sweetener, no, according to a following assessment contained therein, due to biased studies.

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/diet-soda-healthier-regular-soda/


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Never, but I do keep a bottle of coke handy for those rusty bolts and nuts on various vehikels. Beats WD40 and is cheaper too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

What exactly are you saying in your 2nd sentence? Anyway for me it is coffee, water & beer, in that order.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I never drink soda pop. I haven't had a can of pop in about ten years. Tea, water, beer and wine only.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I try not to drink too much of it, but I do love ginger ale, Coke, and root beer, among others. Coke I find tastes best with pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What exactly are you saying in your 2nd sentence? Anyway for me it is coffee, water & beer, in that order.


Hey Kjetil, not sure if your question was directed to me. 
It was tongue in cheek but anyways, WD40 is a penetrating oil, and excellent for loosening rusty parts.


print screen windows 7

Btw, I have a very similar drinking pattern ; espresso, tap water and beer, but not always in that order , and I sometimes sneak in some red wine (only affordable Italians). Cheers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like fizzy pop but these days I drink far less of it than I used to. If I do partake it's usually Lucozade or Coca/Pepsi Cola. For a short while many years ago my local shop sold cans of a _Kvass_-style drink which I liked but haven't seen any around since then.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I get 2 liter bottles of Club Soda (77¢) and add a squeeze of lemon or lime, or fruit juice. It gives the same effect as a cola, without the sweet overkill. Gotta watch out for diabetes!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

No, never. I hate the sweetness and the stuff is really dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2017)

Wild fermented fizz is best.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Because I am diabetic I cannot have regular sodas at all. So I opt for the "diet" versions, but never when the sweetener is aspartame. Aspartame does not agree with me at all. So for sodas I usually keep diet RC around the house. 

Mostly I drink water with ice, and iced tea made in the fridge. (1 gallon water, gallon size tea bag, cover and let sit in fridge for 12 hours, remove tea bag - no bitterness at all).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope, I have never cared for it. The only times I've had it are when it's mixed with alcohol at a party. But even then I'd prefer using fruit juice. I don't find the sensation of bubbles pleasant, nor the gas it gives me -_-


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Not to my taste. Haven't had it in a few years now.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

If you had talked to me a year ago, the amount I drank a day was unspeakable. However, last summer I stopped drinking it entirely. I discovered that it was the carbonation that I need, so I switched to unsweetened (no sugar, no sugar alternatives) Sparkling Water.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

*Not good*







You see soda is not good for the body like your liver.Also the corn syrup can spike blood sugar which is not good for DIABETES .


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't drink regular soda, but I do drink Coke Zero. It actually tastes pretty similar to regular Coke when it's cold.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Like it were going out of style, tell you what.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dr. pepper plus in bar b q sauce


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I enjoy a Coke once or twice a week. Love it, but try not to drink it often. Every once in a while I'll have a 7-Up.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> No, never. I hate the sweetness and the stuff is really dangerous.


Really dangerous? Not as dangerous as driving, or skydiving or playing hopscotch in a minefield or swimming with sharks. it's all relative and everything should be done in moderation anyway.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Whisky and ginger beer, vodka and ginger beer, rum and ginger beer but not gin and ginger beer, yuch!. occasionally ginger beer on its own too.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

No, just Pellegrino water.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Stopped drinking them over 10 years ago. Checked the ingredients on labels. Let that sink in. Went online to read some more. Never had an urge to have even a sip of a soft drink after that. That is one chemical cocktail my body doesn't need.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> Stopped drinking them over 10 years ago. Checked the ingredients on labels. Let that sink in. Went online to read some more. Never had an urge to have even a sip of a soft drink after that. That is one chemical cocktail my body doesn't need.


You are a hard man to shamelessly give up a soft drink.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I haven't had a soda in donkey's years, and really don't care for any; drink water, milk and orange juice only.


----------

